# EVO seatpost setback and frame size



## R2000BikeNut (May 28, 2004)

I am wondering if anyone with an EVO ran into fitting issues with your bike size. Here's why I am asking. I rode a SystemSix 56cm, my fit on the bike was spot on and could not have been happier (kept stock size stem, etc.). Long story short that bike was stolen and I purchased an EVO same size 56.
When I picked up the bike and was fitted it turned out the frame may be a tad too big, we ran into difficulties with the seatpost setback and a couple others. He put me on a 54 and quickly determined this might be the right size for me without much changing. So I am going back for a Retul fitting on both bikes to determine which might be better. The long and short of it he can can make both bikes fit me but the question comes in as to which one would require less tweaking or fits better overall. Any similar issues or pro's and con's of each you can think of?
Last note, we put the smallest stem on the 56 and it made improvements but any shorter stem would definitely put me into a 54. I hate to agonize over this but it's a big nut and we want to make sure I am happy.


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

Personally, if I'm between sizes, I go to the smaller option (smaller bikes are stiffer lighter). Cannondale might use the exact same body proportions as me to come up with their geometries, 54 SuperSix/CAAD10/Evo fit me like a glove, 52 in CX bikes, medium mountain bikes too.

But, I always use setback seatposts (road, cx and mtb), it puts me right where I want relative to the pedals, I can rarely slide the saddle rearward enough on seatpost without setback. Usually, stock stems are just the right length, flipped down and remove spacers and I'm good to go.

The best way to find the right size frame if your old one was perfect, is to take the EVO with the horizontal top tube length that matches the horizontal top tube length of the SystemSix the best... Not sure how much or if the race geometries changed after the SystemSix...


----------



## metoou2 (Mar 18, 2009)

No further advice needed. Dan 'nailed it'.
let your top tube lengths be your guide for sure


----------



## R2000BikeNut (May 28, 2004)

Thanks Dan. That is my gut feeling too. The geometry of the EVO and SystemSix are identical with the exception of wheelbase (99 vs. 99.2) and stand over height (80.4 vs. 80.1) respectively(for a 56). The only other change is the seatpost which we might have to change out to less of a setback. The SystemSix did not have an offset seatpost. Maybe the ReTul will tell me something different but I have to lean towards the same top tube length which puts me in the 56. Thanks and I will post pictures when I get the bike home.


----------

